# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Delhii Heights  --New film

## Bluehacks

*Sivaji Productions, the production banner founded by Sivaji Ganesan nearly 50 years ago with a Hindi film AMAR DEEP [1958], followed by RAKHI [1962] and more than 20 Tamil films, is now returning to Hindi films.

DELHII HEIGHTS, produced by Prabhu and written-directed by Anand Kumar, was launched in Delhi in May with its first shooting schedule. The second and final schedule will be held in July. It features Jimmy Shergill, Neha Dhupia, Om Puri, Rohit Roy, Simone Singh, Vivek Shauq and Kamini Khanna. 

With DELHII HEIGHTS, Rabbi Shergill makes his debut in films as music director and lyrics writer. Screenplay-dialogue by Sanyukta Chawla, cinematography by Aatish Parmar, art by Sonal, editing by Shrikar Prasad, costumes by Hari Nakai and Varun Bal, choreography by Remo and stunts by Action Prakash are the other credits. 

SYNOPSIS

Delhii Heights is a high-rise apartment in Delhi, where Abi [Jimmy Shergill] and Suhana [Neha Dhupia], a married couple who work for rival companies, live. It's about how their professional lives affect their personal ones. 

Also, there lives Timmy Kohli [Om Puri], a fun loving Sikh, with his wife Ruby [Kamini Khanna] and two daughters. 

Then there is Bobby [Rohit Roy] and his wife Saima [Simone Singh]. Bobby is a compulsive flirt and his wife knows about it. How things take place and how their lives change is to be seen. 

Then there is Lucky [Vivek Shauq], a cricket bookie, a hilarious character in itself. 

Also, there are four boys, residents of Delhii Heights, who keep running after girls and pulling each others' legs. How these stories run simultaneously is amongst the highpoints of the film.*

----------

